# Posting reptiles?!?!?!?!?!?



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs (Aug 30, 2008)

How can you Post reptiles to other people?
is there like a reptile-postage service?


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

TNT are the only licensed courier aloud to transport reptiles, or reptile taxi.


----------



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs (Aug 30, 2008)

*thank you*

ok thank you very much =]


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

no, you cannot post a reptile, it is illegal, you can have it legally courriered though through tnt or the reptile taxi or another reptile courier firm.


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

Please dont post reptiles, not only is it illegal but its cruel - even TNT is a poor option - if you have to then use one of the reptile courriers that you can find on here


----------

